# Trouver l'IP de quelq'un ? Netstat ?



## kanak (6 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Comment peut on trouver l'ip de quelqu'un en utilisant un  systeme de messagerie instantanée par exemple (adium, messenger, skype...) avec netstat ?

Sur windows ca à l'air d'être cette commande mais je ne comprends rien à ce qui s'affiche sur netstat. Il y a bien des IP de temps en temps mais comment etre sure que c'est celle de la personne ?


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai q'avec netstat, c'est un peu le fouillis, on voit bien des adresses IP pour les connexions tcp, mais pas simple de savoir qui est qui..., et pour udp (on voit que les ports).

On peut voir des choses dans les logs, par ex celui du Firewall (appfirewall.log), mais là aussi, pour skype, on voit les serveurs skype, mais pas les ip des correspondants...
Il reste la trace (par exemple wireshark), mais faut l'installer et après, analyser. Pas forcément simple.

Peut être le mieux:
Passer par le Terminal et les commandes tcpdump:
Exemple: pour voir les correspondants skype
Aller dans la conf de skype. Repérer le port de connexion entrante (38980 par défaut, et c'est de l'UDP))
Dans la fenêtre Terminal, taper la commande:
tcpdump 'udp port 38980'

Joindre un correspondant skype.
En principe, ça doit défiler dans la fenêtre Terminal
Les premières adresses IP ne sont pas celles du correspondant, mais des serveurs skype. Par contre, quand on a le correspondant au tel, alors, c'est son adresse IP qui défile.

Enfin, si je raisonne juste...


----------



## kanak (6 Mars 2011)

ton raisonnement semble juste, j'ai essayé mais mon port n'est pas le même donc j'ai modifié ta commande et il me dit:
tcpdump: no suitable device found


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Mars 2011)

Est-ce que la commande tcpdump seule passe?
Sinon, chez moi, la commande ci-dessous passe bien.
tcpdump 'udp port 38980'

Les caractères quotes que tu utilises sont bien ceux en dessous du 4 ?

Si tu n'est pas sous un compte administrateur, essaye sudo tcpdump 'udp port 38980'
A+


----------



## kanak (8 Mars 2011)

En sudo ca fonctionne.
Mais il le met par défaut sur l'ethernet (en0) alors que je suis en airport (en1)
comment lui dire de chercher sur l'airport ?


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Mars 2011)

sudo tcpdump -i en1 'udp port 38980'

En faisant man tcpdump, on peut voir tt ce qu'on peu faire avec cette commande.
Faut prévoir la journée...


----------



## Polo35230 (9 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu ton message qu'aujourd'hui. J'ai répondu, mais je sais pas pourquoi, je ne l'ai pas dans mes messages "envoyés".
J'ai mis mon identifiant skype dans mon profil. Tu peux m'appeler....
A+


----------

